# Bought a Vintage Band Saw Today For $200



## jumbojohnny (Sep 6, 2014)

I was happy to get it in this condition and price. I will have some pics in the coming days. I am not exact on the size as I am having a hard time find some additional info - but it looks like a 20". Very nice machine that could use some touch up paint. Seller fired it up and cut a walnut blank for me to see. Comes with four blades.

American Saw Mill Co. - Hackettstown, NJ
Serial #41106

These are the only pics I got before my phone died.

http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/securedownload1.jpg

http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/securedownload2.jpg

http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_9278.jpg

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm gonna have to call your Sheriff and report you Jack. You stole it. Does it look anything like this (not the fresh paint)

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## jumbojohnny (Sep 6, 2014)

Little narrower and square(r). Shielding is only on one side of the top wheel. 

The seller was the son of a wood worker that passed away some time ago and the house is going on the market. There is also a massive planer - old and tank like, kinda like a rhino, some large table saws and jointers. The garage was completely wired and designed to function as a full shop with all old solid American equipment. Very impressive and I wish I could buy the house too.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2014)

What town was that in? I'm lookin fer a new hut....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jumbojohnny (Sep 6, 2014)

Brandford

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 6, 2014)

Great find!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2014)

Branford? Hmmm that's a nice shoreline town....

Jack, take a look at these topics just to help you along with that beast....great find by the way....

http://woodbarter.com/threads/how-to-tune-a-band-saw.14294/#post-175915

http://woodbarter.com/threads/bandsaw-help.13997/#post-172073

http://woodbarter.com/threads/blade-tracking.9527/

http://woodbarter.com/threads/bandsaw-blade-drift.2100/#post-25324

Hopefully it helps you in some way, and if you do have questions that haven't been addressed in those topics, by all means, ask us...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jumbojohnny (Sep 7, 2014)

I will be sure to check out the links, thank you. I need to get some more pics. I can't find much info about the company or serial number. Hoping to bring the beastly thing home tomorrow evening.

When it rains it pours. I was just gifted a Shopsmith with tooling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2014)

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=36
History of the company...


http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=36&tab=3
Publication Reprints

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2014)

jumbojohnny said:


> I am having a hard time find some additional info - but it looks like a 20".
> _American Band Saw Co_. - Hackettstown, NJ
> Serial #41106
> 
> ...



This might be a small overlooked point, but it could be the reason you cant find info so readily on it....
It's the "American Saw Mill Machinery Co." not the "American Band Saw Co" as you had posted....just thought I'd bring it up....no worries..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jumbojohnny (Sep 9, 2014)

I added one more pic I found floating on my phone. Machine comes home Saturday. This particular model later became the DeWalt 20" band saw. Thats the best that I can find on it. Nonetheless, I am very happy to have it and now getting it home.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 9, 2014)

That saw is awesome, I want it! Can't wait to see some better pics of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jumbojohnny (Sep 14, 2014)

http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_9300.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_9294.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_9298.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_9301.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_9295.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_9296.jpg



http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_9297.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_9299.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 14, 2014)

That saw is just screaming for a full restore. Very cool indeed.:cool2:

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 15, 2014)

very nice saw- I agree with greg


----------



## Sprung (Sep 15, 2014)

Very nice saw! And I agree with Greg and Mike - Full restore! (With a nice thread full of pictures that we can follow along to in the Classroom section of the forum.)


----------



## jumbojohnny (Sep 15, 2014)

When it rains it pours...

I also picked up a free lathe and cabinet today. Was in the paper for "free if you carry". So I unbolted and carried in two pieces. Came with an unused three jaw chuck and a full set of hand tools.

Duro Wood Lathe 10" x 38" bed.
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_9346.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_9347.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_9349.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_9351.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_9352.jpg
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/IMG_9353.jpg

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SENC (Sep 15, 2014)

Real run of bad luck you got going there, Jack!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Sep 15, 2014)

Awesome saw Jack. I'm gonna have to name you Cracker jack - you are just full of surprises. Free lathe and all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

